# Yahoo messenger for 64bit Ubuntu....



## IG (Dec 25, 2005)

When i try to install i get the following  error:

root@tushar:/home/tushar/Desktop#  dpkg -i ymessenger_1.0.4_1_i386.deb
dpkg: error processing ymessenger_1.0.4_1_i386.deb (--install):
 package architecture (i386) does not match system (amd64)
Errors were encountered while processing:
 ymessenger_1.0.4_1_i386.deb
root@tushar:/home/tushar/Desktop#

Isnt 32 bit support there by defualt in any 64bit OS now?


----------



## praka123 (Dec 25, 2005)

Na.U cant install i386 on amd.this has nothing to do with 32/64 bit thing...the package is made for i386 {Intel}..thats all.also.yahoo msngr is very old..the lib versions also may be older needed....u should try *gaim* IM client...Best of LUX


----------



## vignesh (Dec 25, 2005)

Try Gaim..Or download yahoo messenger for Linux.


----------



## ray|raven (Dec 25, 2005)

He's getting problems with Yahoo Messenger for Linux only
as he's using a 64bit system it's good to stick with gaim as 
Yahoo Messenger for linux offers no features that are not 
present in Gaim.


----------



## vignesh (Dec 25, 2005)

Then better use Gaim its present by default in Ubuntu...


----------



## IG (Dec 25, 2005)

I know.I am using Gaim.But I prefer yahoo messenger.Thanks neways


----------



## praka123 (Dec 26, 2005)

So some times if u've got Lux,ymsgr will work...


----------



## IG (Dec 26, 2005)

It should work if i use my intel pc with a non-64 bit Linux OS i guess.....


----------



## ray|raven (Dec 26, 2005)

A friend of mine managed to install yahoo messenger 
on his amd 64 system (ubuntu) using the rpm package
but i dont remember whether he was using the 64bit 
os or not


----------

